# Other Fishkeepers?



## elliriyanna

I have been keeping fish for about 2 years now and i am currently fishless and about to cycle my 5 gallon for a betta. What fish do you have? also where can you get live plants cheap? i ordered a plant bulb.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I have one 29 gallon tank with a dwarf puffer fish, a group of kuhli loaches, and a breeding trio of oto cats. Heavily planted as well.

I always get my plants from other planted tank owners through a planted tank forum. Loads of cheap plants.


----------



## Ratty859

We have a 10 gal we run filterless from time to time.
We use a 10,000par coralife bulb, and it's got a sorts of plants. Because its so planted we only use our filter to move water, no pad or anything, the bacteria is in the tank, it's been run so long and it's planted enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatGirl_Red

I have my 45gBF SA community but had a 75and55g discus tank. then a 56g and 40gbr SW tank attached via 56g sump


----------



## LightningWolf

At my Grandma's I have Crawdads, does that count? I'll get some pictures up of them from this summer, once I feel like getting my Ipad from my book bag.

I would like to have my own fish tank and have Silver Sharks (Also called Baja sharks) again. Beautiful fish, my favorite so far.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh fishes! I have always kept fish. I find them to be beautiful in themselves as well as a beautiful decoration! I don't think any room is complete without a gorgeous clean fish tank filled with bright plants and fish! 
I am, however, to the lowest I've ever been,,. 
Currently I have 4 glofish(they shine neon colors under their light-their plants glow in the dark, too!), 5 lyre tail guppies-very beautiful fishes, and 3 betta fish. I am a HUGE betta fish lover. I have a deep red one(regular veil tail male), a blue veiltail male, and (my favorite) a white delta tail male with blue lining around his fins and bright blue eyes.

I've had, in the past, however:
Several assorted angelfish 
Kisser fish
Clown fish
Catfish
Eels
Oscars
(Can't remember all the specific tropical fish)
Assorted tetras
Glass catfish
Guppies
Assorted goldfish

And the list goes on.... Lol.

I'm also currently (assisting in) raising coho and chinook fry as well as some rainbow trout smelt and ocean phase rainbow trout in my fisheries biology class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliriyanna

i will have to check out a planted tank forum ... i really just want to pay shipping lol. i grew up with fish but i myself am horrible with them. this is my last shot ... i found the perfect butterfly boy but my tank is cycling right now


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

elliriyanna said:


> i will have to check out a planted tank forum ... i really just want to pay shipping lol. i grew up with fish but i myself am horrible with them. this is my last shot ... i found the perfect butterfly boy but my tank is cycling right now


There are plenty of people that give away trimmings for the price of shipping. Sometimes even full plant sets if they are feeling generous.

Having a heavily-planted tank makes keeping fish a lot easier. All of my species are extremely sensitive and my plants keep my water quality pristine. Not to mention, so much more beautiful than plastic stuff!


----------



## Muttlycrew

You can check at petco. I know the petco where I live always has loads of live plants 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliriyanna

our petco is miserable unfortunately. i am cycling my tank now  i agree though live plants are much nicer both for the fish and for aesthetics


----------



## Eden10

I have a cute little Betta...he's a normal veil tail...dark green with peach coloured fins, then his eyes are pale making them look rather creepy looking at times! Cool fish to own & live a long time with the right care.I always feel bad seeing them in stores in those little cups & when people keep them in those vase setups with the lily plants where the fish can't get to the surface & there's like no way to feed it.I also love goldfish, I like the red cap orandas...so cute!


----------



## Jaguar

I have a Fluval Spec (2g) planted with my betta in it :










And I have an ADA 60-P (17g), high tech planted, which is a WIP:










My fish are in a barebottom 20 gallon holding tank right now. I have 7 harlequin rasboras, 7 cardinal tetras, some otocinclus, and plan on getting some amano shrimp or maybe nerite snails for more algae removal.


----------



## trematode

Regarding the plant question, try asking in the aquahobby.com forum. I used to keep bettas and small tanks. It was an excellent resource.


----------



## elliriyanna

My Betta is home  ... I was trying to cycle with two guppies but they drowned themselves ... ( not bright fishes) I can't wait until my tank is finished. For now I have fake plants for him ( yuck) but he is loving all the space


----------



## Stubbylove

I have two betta tanks and then a ten gallon goldfish tank and then two salt water tanks. One is a 29 gallon nano that is corral and peaceful fish and the other is a 55 gallon fish only semi aggressive tank. 
I love fish tanks. They are so peaceful and make any room light up. Both my salt water tanks have live sand and rock it makes taking care of them much easier. I'm going to looking into the live plants for my fresh water tanks as well. They sound like a great idea!! good luck with your new tank!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## dashielle89

I got two reef tanks, a 90 gal and a 20. Had em for a few years now
For fish right now I got 2 perc clowns, a carpenters flasher wrasse, filamented flasher wrasse, yellow wrasse, fang blenny, yellow tang, firefish, 7 blue chromis, and flame angel, and a cleaner shrimp. the 20 just has peppermint shrimp and some zoas
Would list the inverts too but I don't think anybody cares so I'll save if for the reef forums

They suck up more money than the ratteis do, I'll probably end up slowly taking the 75 down soon or at least stop adding new things. Vet bills are enough but at least I need to pay those, it sucks how often I get tempted to spend hundreds on new frags and fish.

I'm thinking about just putting some goldfish in it after that, maybe shubunkins, they're so much easier to take care of, you hardly have to do anything and they still stay healthy and live forever


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

I'm the world's worst fish keeper ;A;

But, I currently have a Crowntail Betta named Sinclair, who I love dearly. He's helping me learn.

When I got him I didn't intend to get a betta. I got a 10 gal. with some rocks and a couple decorations, and ended up with one little betta fish. Lol
He is very fat though >.> but he's starting to slim down, finally. 

He, quite literally, hates my camera. You can put any mirror you like around him, and he won't care. Get a camera in his face, it's on, beard and everything. 
Needless to say, getting pictures of him is difficult. 


























And this is one of his nests. He's made them bigger than this. He's not much bigger than a large guppy, tail excluded, but he's got a real attitude on him.


----------



## Ratty859

cagedbirdsinging said:


> There are plenty of people that give away trimmings for the price of shipping. Sometimes even full plant sets if they are feeling generous.
> 
> Having a heavily-planted tank makes keeping fish a lot easier. All of my species are extremely sensitive and my plants keep my water quality pristine. Not to mention, so much more beautiful than plastic stuff!


Hey I would and have drank water from my tanks when the pipes freeze!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> I'm the world's worst fish keeper ;A;
> 
> But, I currently have a Crowntail Betta named Sinclair, who I love dearly. He's helping me learn.
> 
> When I got him I didn't intend to get a betta. I got a 10 gal. with some rocks and a couple decorations, and ended up with one little betta fish. Lol
> He is very fat though >.> but he's starting to slim down, finally.
> 
> He, quite literally, hates my camera. You can put any mirror you like around him, and he won't care. Get a camera in his face, it's on, beard and everything.
> Needless to say, getting pictures of him is difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of his nests. He's made them bigger than this. He's not much bigger than a large guppy, tail excluded, but he's got a real attitude on him.


Great looking crown tail!
I had a blue red black on that had a similar darkish shade, they look good!
A word of caution, plastic plants will rip a betas fins, if use silk or live plants if you can get the lights.
My favorite Betta tank plant is dwarf water lettuce. It stays on the surface, but roots grow downward a few inches, stops water movement (betas like a stale tank) but still allow filtration, and dwarf plants usually are good nitrate filters themselves


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrm911

I have only had luck with bettas and a goldfish. (rest in peace rainbow,sunshine and mrs. fishy). But I have had eclispe catfish, baja shark, one of those algae suckers, and mollies. I had live plants once that I got from the petsmart around there but they grew out of control.


----------



## elliriyanna

Well I ordered some plants on plantedtank.net and some driftwood and a nice hide  I am super excited to post pictures when its done this is the best I have ever done ... I am all excited now to maybe make a planted ADF tank down the road


----------



## JLSaufl

We've kept fish up until a couple years ago. We have a 38 gal and a 45 gal tall. In the 38 we kept a few African cichlids and a large plecostomus. In the 45 tall we had 3 German Blue Rams, a school of neons, a school of guppies, 5 clown loaches and a pleco. 

We had a filter accident while we were on vacation and lost both tanks, it was unfortunate and horrible.

I'm hoping to get the tanks clean and on cycle again soon.


----------



## elliriyanna

lol I am currently running two filters in my betta tank .. I am hoping to set up an ADF tank and an Axolotl tank  If we have room lol ...


----------



## PeachPeach

I'm a fishkeeper! We have two betta (one in a 30 gallon community and one in a five gallon to himself), two threadfin rainbowfish in a ten gallon, and eight glolight tetras/six corydoras catfish/aforementioned betta in a 30 gallon long community. 

All tanks are planted and I aim for natural-ish habitats for all residents. I very much enjoy fishkeeping, except for the bucket brigade on the biggest tank


----------



## Jaguar

Here's a more recent photo of my 60-P


----------



## JLSaufl

I love neons, they're so pretty.

View attachment 20914


Here's a picture of my beloved George, he was a Venustus Cichlid and we had him for 4 years before he developed an untreatable ulcer in his eye. It was devastating when we lost him and I cried for days. He was about 9.5 inches long and weighed about a lb...he's was just gorgeous and lovely. 

The one hiding was a random cross bred African Cichlid, her name was Donna (she constantly had babies) and the Pleco was Ralph. After George died, we had the others for an additional 3 years.


----------



## Lubmyrattie

I love fish. I have two tanks ATM.

In my big tank I have a large gold ryukin and a small all white fantail. Then there's a couple of platties. 3 dwarf frogs. A Cory catfish. 3 rescued feeder guppies lol and two fry chiclids that'll be having to find a new home soon. 

Then the other small tank is my new mr.ugly mustard betta.

I need to plant the big tank but I'm waiting to find a substrate that'll be better to plant in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859

Lubmyrattie said:


> I love fish. I have two tanks ATM.
> 
> In my big tank I have a large gold ryukin and a small all white fantail. Then there's a couple of platties. 3 dwarf frogs. A Cory catfish. 3 rescued feeder guppies lol and two fry chiclids that'll be having to find a new home soon.
> 
> Then the other small tank is my new mr.ugly mustard betta.
> 
> I need to plant the big tank but I'm waiting to find a substrate that'll be better to plant in.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do dirt!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lubmyrattie

Oh and I have ordered a panda Moore. So excited to see him when he gets here Thursday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaguar

Mine are cardinal tetras - close though! 

Dirt for planted tanks works - organic topsoil or Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix (NOT garden soil!!!) are popular. From there you can cap it with an inch or two of pool filter sand, or a fine gravel of your color choice  My tank has ADA Aqua Soil which is a type of pelleted dirt. Works great, but it's very light and very messy 

Here are some better pics I took today:


----------



## Lubmyrattie

I was going to make my own thread for this project but since its pretty much fish keeping ill leave it here. 

My friend did one of these and I thought it was neat as snot so I'm going to do it to. It's a natural extreme nano. It'll be a window sill tank so I won't be buying a light for it but this is my plan. 

The tank is 1/2 gallon. The occupants will be small plants. 1 small snail. 2 ghost shrimp. 2 fathead minnows. The substrate will be dirt. Food will be live brine shrimp.

My friends nano has successfully worked for 2 years now. I'm hoping to have the same success with mine.

ATM I only have the tank and shrimp. It was $5 at Walmart. The shrimp are living in my big tank for the time being.i intend to have this fully set up within a week or so. Ill post the progress here.

Tank 








Shrimp









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliriyanna

I have a 10 gal WIP newt tank ... but I lost my camera somewhere in this house when we moved lol. 

Your build looks good so far


----------



## Risika

I've had various fish tanks. I used to have a 46g saltwater that I took down when I moved last year. I had a power outage and lost all my fish and most corals. It hasn't been put back up yet. I will someday soon. For now all my live rock is sitting in some tubs in the basement.

At the moment I have a 38g freshwater with African Cichlids in it. Also a small 1g nano cube with a few glo-fish.

Here was my salt tank


----------



## FamilyRatters1

I have a goldfish.. it died like 4 years ago. My step dad has a huge freshwater tank though.


----------



## Emily7

I've got a 30 gallon tank. Stocked mostly with live bearers and a couple of angels. I love it


----------



## eaturbyfill

I have a few Bettas. I'd like to have a large, planted, community tank someday.


----------



## RattieLove*

Wow, all these tanks and fish are so beautiful. Ive only ever owned some beta fish in a little tank over the years. I would really love to have a tank like one of these, but I have no clue how to go about doing it. Is it very expensive to do?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Risika

It depends Rattie. Saltwater is more expensive that fresh (usually). Some people will tell you that you need to have all the best stuff, others will say simpler is better. Personally, I don't think you need to go all out to have a nice looking and healthy tank. The bigger the tank, the more money it costs too. On the other side, the more water volume, the more forgiving the tank is if something happens.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

It can be expensive to start out, but you can find a lot of used equipment that will do just fine. My plants multiply rather profusely and my tank nearly pays for itself when I sell off my extra plants.

It can also be time consuming, but this is coming from someone with a planted tank and sensitive species.


----------

